# anesthesia code for 97605



## kasmithortho (Oct 16, 2009)

Scenerio: 14 month old child complex scalp wound who is inpatient at hospital. Surgeon removes wound vac and reapplies under general anesthesia. I think 00300 would be appropriate to code for anesthesiologist, but need documentation for hospital admin to link 00300 to 97605 in our anesthesia billing system. Any thoughts or suggestions out there?


----------

